# Bike Rack Recomendations



## HD333 (Jun 1, 2010)

Any recomend a 4 bike hitch rack?  I see Bell models at target/walmart for 99 then I see Thule/Yakima for 200 plus at REI/bike shops.  What is the difference other than name brand?

TIA.

HD


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 1, 2010)

What's the difference?
Durability
Warranty
Bike placement


I have a cheapo Allen bike rack that I like, but I have a friend with a yak that has some definite advantages over mine.

Things you need to look for are the brackets to hold them on and if they will work well with a FS or HT bike.  Some Hanging style racks don't accommodate FS bikes easily, and some platform racks don't do well with different wheel bases.

Most can be used for all bikes, with some tweaking.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Trekchick
I saw the Allen one as well for around 100.  I am thinking hanging style and I plan on carrying my HT alone on it most of the time but want to be able to throw the wife's HT on and the two kid's bikes on for longer trips.

Are the advantages of the Yak $150 worth of advantages in your opinion?

HD


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 1, 2010)

softrides are great and not that expensive


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 1, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Thanks Trekchick
> I saw the Allen one as well for around 100.  I am thinking hanging style and I plan on carrying my HT alone on it most of the time but want to be able to throw the wife's HT on and the two kid's bikes on for longer trips.
> 
> Are the advantages of the Yak $150 worth of advantages in your opinion?
> ...


If you're getting the Hanging style, like the Yak Kingpin to transport HT bikes, then I'd say yes, its a better rack, and worth the extra $$.
The Allen does fine for me, but I can see some "flexing" on it where the Yak is sturdy.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 2, 2010)

I am using a Yakima Holdup, which carrys the bikes from the bottom. This type of rack also works very well with small frames, full suspensions, 29'ers, and Lefty's. 







While they are not inexpensive, they do hold the bikes away from each other and it very secure.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2010)

I've got the Yakima, 4 bike hanging rack that's been mounted in the receiver on the back of my vehicle during biking season for the last year.  Solid rack, easy to use, enough adjustability with the supports and retaining straps that *most* bikes will fit in easily.  The only thing that I have to do every now and then is just slightly retighten the bolts when I notice a small amount of rocking of my familes bikes in the rear view mirror.

Oh and the rack took about a 5 mph hit from a vehicle behind me last fall, and came through unscathed!  Solid contruction work IMHO!


----------



## HD333 (Jun 16, 2010)

Went with a Yakima 4 bike folding rack.  The bottle opener on the end clinched it for me :beer:  Schedueld to arrive next week.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 30, 2010)

off to get the Yak Doubledown 5 bike holder....


----------

